# I need ideas on things to can with few ingredients....



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm in the mood to can, but it's the middle of the winter. Any suggestions?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Any good sales on potatoes near you? They're always easy to can.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

MDKatie said:


> Any good sales on potatoes near you? They're always easy to can.


Thanks for the reminder, I will look, I just opened the last 2 jars the other day, I have to go out later.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Beans! Nice time to try a new recipe for beans!

Or, dry meals-in-a-jar type thing? Make up a few of those?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Does anyone have good recipes for dry meals?


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

dumplings, soups, stews


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Leg quarters are on sale this week and we bought around 20 pounds. We simmered a dozen thighs in a big stock pot and canned 15 quarts of tasty chicken broth along with the makings for a whole lot of shredded chicken and frozen chicken parts.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mike CHS said:


> Leg quarters are on sale this week and we bought around 20 pounds. We simmered a dozen thighs in a big stock pot and canned 15 quarts of tasty chicken broth along with the makings for a whole lot of shredded chicken and frozen chicken parts.


Where were they on sale for you?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

This is the time of year I start canning dry beans, taco meat, chili, stew, meat balls, chicken, pork, beef etc to have the rest of the year. At least that is what I have done in the past, haven't gotten going yet this year. I still have carrots in the 2nd fridge to can and dehydrate!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Vosey said:


> This is the time of year I start canning dry beans, taco meat, chili, stew, meat balls, chicken, pork, beef etc to have the rest of the year. At least that is what I have done in the past, haven't gotten going yet this year. I still have carrots in the 2nd fridge to can and dehydrate!


Meatballs sound good. What recipe do you use. Mmmmm. Meatball sandwiches.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> Does anyone have good recipes for dry meals?


Do a search for Chef Tess -- she has tons of dry meals in jars on her site and most of them are actually tasty.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Meatballs sound good. What recipe do you use. Mmmmm. Meatball sandwiches.


I started with Jackie Clay's meatball recipe's and have tried a few others from online. They are a little different as you don't add parmesan or milk soaked bread crumbs. I found I like a mixture of meats. At least ground beef and pork, but the best I made were with beef, pork and ground lamb. Lots of garlic is key!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Vosey said:


> I started with Jackie Clay's meatball recipe's and have tried a few others from online. They are a little different as you don't add parmesan or milk soaked bread crumbs. I found I like a mixture of meats. At least ground beef and pork, but the best I made were with beef, pork and ground lamb. Lots of garlic is key!


Thanks. I'm going to have to try some.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> Where were they on sale for you?


The Bi-Lo stores had them for 48 cents a pound where it normally runs 59 cents. I looked at Sams Club yesterday and they were even 85 cents and really small so I'm glad we stocked up.


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Meat.

Stores usually have pretty good meat sales in Jan.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

soups, chili, Chicken


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Any and all types of beans, canned with only a little salt and water. Then can some refried beans, chili beans, etc. If you try refried beans, it's important not to mash them. Just can your pinto beans with all of the spices - then mash when you heat them for use.

Can any extra meat you can get your hands on.

Homesteader version of fast food


----------

